# Stupidist thing you have done on a course?



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I remember playing on torrential rain as a junior, standing on the fairway waiting for the green to clear. Making practise swings with my 5 iron, one after the other, just to keep warm.

Then all of a sudden, at the end of one practise swing realising that I no longer had the club in my hand! At the top of the last swing it had come flying out of my hand towards a river - you guessed it - never to be seen again.

That little lesson taught me to keep grips dry!

Apart from that and the obligatory crashing a golf buggy into a bunker, or spinning it and sending your playing partner sprawling across the fairway that has to come top of my stupidist accomplishments.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm, I can't really remember doing anything really stupid on a golf course, but an air swing is never a good feeling, especially if it's on the first tee.


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

I'd have to say that whiffing on the first swing on a course is my most embarassing moment, by far. Doubly so when I was playing with a friend who had heard me brag about my game.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Stupidest thing....this is a tough one. I'd have to say the stupidest thing I've ever done on a golf course would be this time I was golfing with my family. There was four of us so we had 2 carts. I got to drive on and my little brother got to drive one. My littlebrother decided to race me to a spot on the fairway where our balls had landed. Being a natural guy a tookt he challenge and put the petal to the metal. I got to the balls first and I decided to throw her in reverse and spin around real fast to laugh in my brothers face. I then jumped out of the cart and in an attempt to start another race my older brother and I wacked our balls up the fairway and turned aorund to jump back in the cart and take off ahead of my lttle brother and my dad. Only problem was, when we turned around the cart wasn't there. We were parked on a bit o fa hill so naturally we looked over the other side and there was the cart slowly rolling backwards down the slope and heading for a fair sized pond. My borther and I both bolted for the cart and we reached it just in time, full of grass stains from falling down the hill. My dad then demoted me to passanger and dubbed my older brother DD (designated driver).


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Was close to flipping the goal cart, once.


----------

